# More extreme settings for Duo Phase



## wrentema (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi. I'm pretty new here. Just build the Duo-Phase. Absolutely love it.

First test (on drums). Still working on the knobs and layout: https://www.instagram.com/p/CH2uLudlOch/?igshid=1dikoqkjute1q

I was wondering if there would be an easy way to get a bit more extreme results. Especially the feedback knob sounds good but doesn't change the sound that drastically. It could go a bit more wild for my taste 

*Could I change the potentiometer for the feedback from A10K to A100K for example?

Could I change the potentiometer for the depth from B10K to B100K?  *

Hope to hear from somebody.

Cheers


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 30, 2020)

Keep up those demo vids! Thanks for sharing, looking forward to hearing what other folks say about your extreme pot mods.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 30, 2020)

wrentema said:


> Hi. I'm pretty new here. Just build the Duo-Phase. Absolutely love it.
> 
> First test (on drums). Still working on the knobs and layout: https://www.instagram.com/p/CH2uLudlOch/?igshid=1dikoqkjute1q
> 
> ...



Nice demo.  

Changing the pots will not increase the depth or strength of the feedback.

Have you tried increasing the depth by adjusting the trimpots?  Turning TR2 CCW should increase the depth.  It will go only so far, up to the limits of the LDR's resistance range.  Try adjusting TR1 also.  The interact, so you'll need to adjust one, then the other, then repeat.

If you want the feedback to be stronger, reduce R7.  If you go below 4.7K, it will oscillate when FEEDBACK is dimed.

Have you tried a flanger?  They sound great with drums (listen to Bold as Love by Jimi Hendrix) and are much more intense than a phaser.


----------



## wrentema (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you! Great info. Self oscillation sounds right up my alley Will try this. 

Cheers


----------

